# Unmarried, pregnant and due for residency medical test!!



## martinaorourke

Hi there,

A friend of mine has just recently found out that she is pregnant. She has just got a job and is due to go for a medical test to get uae residency. Do you know if it is a requirement to get a pregnancy test done in that test as I know they test hiv and tb I think? To make it worse, she is unmarried!

What to do, as she is panicking! She has given in her passport to the PRO and medical test is due next week, will she get her passport back to go for the medical test in case she needs to exit the country for fear of jail!

Please help .....

Thanks


----------



## ipguy

Never heard of any person having to give up their passport before the medical other than fir convenience. She can ask for her passport but should seek legal advice on being single and pregnant in UAE
Was she in UAE when she got pregnant?

X rays are not recommended for pregnant women and that is required for the TB test

I do not think they test for pregnacy


----------



## md000

I would recommend running as quickly as possible.

From a Gulfnews article in July 2011 (http://m.gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/illegal-abortions-a-fatal-choice-1.834605): "Having a child outside wedlock results in a jail term followed by deportation. When a single woman gets pregnant she has two options: Get married quickly or leave the country."

Note: this is an XPRESS article that was republished in Gulfnews and emirates 24-7 (Illegal abortions on the rise in the UAE - Emirates 24/7). 

From the official dubai.ae website (Complying with marriage and pregnancy laws

"If you are unmarried and pregnant, you should either get married or expatriate unmarried expectant mothers should return to their home countries for the delivery."

Run.

-md000/Mike


----------



## TallyHo

I second the above comments.

She needs to leave Dubai until she gets the pregnancy over with (one way or another). 

She cannot have a child out of wedlock here without being thrown into prison. The hospitals are legally required by law to report any unwed pregnancies. She will not be able to go for any tests or checkups (for anything even non-pregnancy related issues). 

She needs to get the passport back and hop on the next plane home.


----------



## dizzyizzy

She needs to get her passport back and exit the country pronto. Then deal with the employer once she's away and safe.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Leave. Quickly.


----------



## pamela0810

Leave! 

I'm not sure what they test for but I had to go with my housekeeper for her medical exam and they DID test for pregnancy, apparently it's a mandatory requirement.

I don't think your friend should waste any time, she needs to go back home first on a "family emergency" and then make a decision.


----------



## Ogri750

I have to echo the sentiments above.

Ask for the passport back, then get a flight out of here


----------



## vastmassive

*don't worry*

No NO No, stop scaring her, she can solve the situation without RUNNING away, by running she will create more issues for herself,.

if she has just found out then she can take her time to sort things out, (contrary to what people generally think about Dubai police they don't walk around with pregnancy tests in their pockets) If she wants to stay in Dubai she can, if she gets married but she has up to 6 months to decide on this. Otherwise if she leaves she will be listed as absconding and banned from ever returning (means that you can never take your child to the place where his/her mother lived and worked) 

Take your time plan things out, if you need and assistence from my experience please feel free to contact me. There are people who can help.

Most of us expats over her tend to run away from things that we don't understand.


----------



## pamela0810

We are not telling her to RUN away, she needs to be in a place where she can make a choice, that's not going to happen in Dubai. The girl has a medical test for her visa next week and if they test for pregnancy, she will be thrown in jail without having the time to explain. 

If she leaves now because of a family emergency, she can go back home and think with a clear head. She's not going to be listed as absconding! Why on earth will she be listed as absconding, unless she has outstanding debts?!

There are plenty of pregnant unmarried women in jail in Dubai, why would someone advise her to stay when we know that most likely that's where she'll end up?


----------



## vastmassive

*Back at you Pam*



pamela0810 said:


> We are not telling her to RUN away, she needs to be in a place where she can make a choice, that's not going to happen in Dubai. The girl has a medical test for her visa next week and if they test for pregnancy, she will be thrown in jail without having the time to explain.
> 
> If she leaves now because of a family emergency, she can go back home and think with a clear head. She's not going to be listed as absconding! Why on earth will she be listed as absconding, unless she has outstanding debts?!
> 
> There are plenty of pregnant unmarried women in jail in Dubai, why would someone advise her to stay when we know that most likely that's where she'll end up?


Hi Pamela,

Granted if she does not have a visa she will not be listed as absconding but, with equal attitude to your reply "when have they ever done a pregnancy test to apply for a visa" she will not be thrown in Jail....... because as you bluntly pointed out she is considered a tourist untill she gets a visa!!! they don't arrest tourists for being pregnant!! I know the law system inside out and know how to solve this situation so I don't appreciate your attitude on this matter. If she wants to stay here she can, she does have that option and the easiest way to do that is get married..... maybe she wants to stay here and maybe she loves this man this is non of our business and all we can do is advise in the best possible way without scaring her.


----------



## md000

No need to get in a huff.

She has multiple options - if she wants to remain employed here.

We've already went over what the law states: unmarried women (those with resident visas) who are pregnant will be jailed and deported. The minute she gets that resident visa, she will be breaking the law.

Therefore, she has the following options:

1) Get married
2) Go home/somewhere else
3) Turn down the job and remain on a tourist visa

simple. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## zin

md000 said:


> No need to get in a huff.
> 
> She has multiple options - if she wants to remain employed here.
> 
> We've already went over what the law states: unmarried women (those with resident visas) who are pregnant will be jailed and deported. The minute she gets that resident visa, she will be breaking the law.
> 
> Therefore, she has the following options:
> 
> 1) Get married
> 2) Go home/somewhere else
> 3) Turn down the job and remain on a tourist visa
> 
> simple.
> 
> -md000/Mike


This.

Although the process of getting married (where?) and getting the marriage certificate stamped from the 4 corners of the world in time probably makes option 1. unfeasible.


----------



## Ogri750

vastmassive said:


> Hi Pamela,
> 
> Granted if she does not have a visa she will not be listed as absconding but, with equal attitude to your reply "when have they ever done a pregnancy test to apply for a visa" she will not be thrown in Jail....... because as you bluntly pointed out she is considered a tourist untill she gets a visa!!! they don't arrest tourists for being pregnant!! I know the law system inside out and know how to solve this situation so I don't appreciate your attitude on this matter. If she wants to stay here she can, she does have that option and the easiest way to do that is get married..... maybe she wants to stay here and maybe she loves this man this is non of our business and all we can do is advise in the best possible way without scaring her.


You know the law inside out? I take it you are an Emirati judge or lawyer then.

At present, the woman in question is a tourist, no problem with being pregnant and unmarried.

She obtains a residency visa, there is a problem with being pregnant and single.

As for scaring her, who first mentioned the word absconding? She is on a vist visa - cannot abscond. She gets residency, resigns from her post, leaves the country - not absconding.

Regardless of your proclaimed knowledge of the law, the UAE is not the place for a resident unmarried woman to be pregnant. Fact


----------



## md000

zin said:


> This.
> 
> Although the process of getting married (where?) and getting the marriage certificate stamped from the 4 corners of the world in time probably makes option 1. unfeasible.


You can do the whole process in the U.S. (at least in Denver, Colorado - $15 cash + 30 minutes to get married and a marriage license - then turn around and have it attested by a processing company like ASAP Services) in less than 5 days - it is feasible, but not likely to happen.

-md000/Mike


----------



## goodubai

I agree with the above, if she leaves now before her test and then decides not to come back no ban will be placed on her, it will only be placed when the visa is stamped and then she leaves and not return. but if she does the test and they find out for any reason that she is pregnant then she will be transferred to the authorities, it’s not a joke so by you telling her to wait and think it out there is no guarantee that the police personnel or the public prosecutor she would face would be lenient. It’s very simple she can ask for her passport due to family emergence and then not come back as she has to stay there to attend for this urgent matter.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The only advice I can give is to leave the country as she will be required to undergo xray tests for her residency Visa and they won`t let her out of that unless she has a very very good reason. It is an unfortunate fact that a single mother will be jailed here so would anyone here truthfully recommend that anyone they knew took a gamble that the blood test and medical doesn`t spot this?


----------



## bigbaddom

Hi

The original passport is needed for the medical and then they will automaticaly stamp the visa that is why they need the passport.

Your friend should be ok with the medical, either they will ask if there is a chance she is pregnant or maybe just dont give her an xray. Either way she does not need to worry about the medical they dont know her marital status and dont care.

However if your friend developes any medical condition pregnancy related the hospital will call the police and she will go to jail. Some european doctors may turn a blind eye.

If she delivers here she will go to jail. If she plans to keep the baby she really needs to leave the country as soon as possible or risk lashes and a jail term.

Hope this helps

A friend of mine has just recently found out that she is pregnant. She has just got a job and is due to go for a medical test to get uae residency. Do you know if it is a requirement to get a pregnancy test done in that test as I know they test hiv and tb I think? To make it worse, she is unmarried!

What to do, as she is panicking! She has given in her passport to the PRO and medical test is due next week, will she get her passport back to go for the medical test in case she needs to exit the country for fear of jail!

Please help .....

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigbaddom

I beleive if she is taken ill due to a pregnancy related issue she will be in trouble regardless of visit or residency visa. The police will ask for a marriage certificate!




Ogri750 said:


> You know the law inside out? I take it you are an Emirati judge or lawyer then.
> 
> At present, the woman in question is a tourist, no problem with being pregnant and unmarried.
> 
> She obtains a residency visa, there is a problem with being pregnant and single.
> 
> As for scaring her, who first mentioned the word absconding? She is on a vist visa - cannot abscond. She gets residency, resigns from her post, leaves the country - not absconding.
> 
> Regardless of your proclaimed knowledge of the law, the UAE is not the place for a resident unmarried woman to be pregnant. Fact


----------



## bigbaddom

One more correction. To go for her medical the company has already transferred her tourist visa to a residence visa and she is now on her companies sponsorship. Until the visa is stamped it is not easy to leave the country




bigbaddom said:


> Hi
> 
> The original passport is needed for the medical and then they will automaticaly stamp the visa that is why they need the passport.
> 
> Your friend should be ok with the medical, either they will ask if there is a chance she is pregnant or maybe just dont give her an xray. Either way she does not need to worry about the medical they dont know her marital status and dont care.
> 
> However if your friend developes any medical condition pregnancy related the hospital will call the police and she will go to jail. Some european doctors may turn a blind eye.
> 
> If she delivers here she will go to jail. If she plans to keep the baby she really needs to leave the country as soon as possible or risk lashes and a jail term.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> A friend of mine has just recently found out that she is pregnant. She has just got a job and is due to go for a medical test to get uae residency. Do you know if it is a requirement to get a pregnancy test done in that test as I know they test hiv and tb I think? To make it worse, she is unmarried!
> 
> What to do, as she is panicking! She has given in her passport to the PRO and medical test is due next week, will she get her passport back to go for the medical test in case she needs to exit the country for fear of jail!
> 
> Please help .....
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nooner

If your friend does have to go home she should know that airtravel is not recommended in the last trimester of pregnancy.


----------



## Ogri750

I hope she doesn't wait that long. Might be a bit obvious at that stage reggers:


----------



## Genuinegrrl

bigbaddom said:


> Hi
> 
> The original passport is needed for the medical and then they will automaticaly stamp the visa that is why they need the passport.
> 
> Your friend should be ok with the medical, either they will ask if there is a chance she is pregnant or maybe just dont give her an xray. Either way she does not need to worry about the medical they dont know her marital status and dont care.
> 
> However if your friend developes any medical condition pregnancy related the hospital will call the police and she will go to jail. Some european doctors may turn a blind eye.
> 
> If she delivers here she will go to jail. If she plans to keep the baby she really needs to leave the country as soon as possible or risk lashes and a jail term.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> A friend of mine has just recently found out that she is pregnant. She has just got a job and is due to go for a medical test to get uae residency. Do you know if it is a requirement to get a pregnancy test done in that test as I know they test hiv and tb I think? To make it worse, she is unmarried!
> 
> What to do, as she is panicking! She has given in her passport to the PRO and medical test is due next week, will she get her passport back to go for the medical test in case she needs to exit the country for fear of jail!
> 
> Please help .....
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]


I am sorry that your friend finds herself in this situation. An unplanned pregnancy can be stressful enough without worrying about losing your job, potential jail time, and deportation. I hope that in all of this, she is finding good support from those like you who care for her. I agree with the above. I only offer my opinion because I JUST went through all of this. The only time they asked about pregnancy was when I went for the Xray and it really was just because xrays are harmful to the fetus. In any case though, it's not like pregnancy is something that she can hide for very long. Her employer can be understanding of her departure- family emergency, not what she expected, whatever the reason but she will need pre-natal care at some point and that seems rather difficult in this country if one is not married.


----------



## wandabug

The medical test includes an X-Ray and she will be asked to confirm she is not pregnant. She cannot have an x-ray if she is pregnant as it may damage the baby. She cannot complete the medical for her residency.


----------



## gunner

Medical test in Dubai

Please read this its quite helpful. You don't have a lot to worry.

The pregnancy test is done only for 3 categories. I haven't gone through the whole thread so please ignore if this was already shared.


----------



## dizzyizzy

martinaorourke said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A friend of mine has just recently found out that she is pregnant. She has just got a job and is due to go for a medical test to get uae residency. Do you know if it is a requirement to get a pregnancy test done in that test as I know they test hiv and tb I think? To make it worse, she is unmarried!
> 
> What to do, as she is panicking! She has given in her passport to the PRO and medical test is due next week, will she get her passport back to go for the medical test in case she needs to exit the country for fear of jail!
> 
> Please help .....
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, maybe you can give us an update of what your friend ended up doing and how she is managing? Would be useful for people who find themselves in this situation.


----------

